# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Nba Live 08 Online

## NBAlbania

KUSH KA NBA 08 te instaluar ne kompjuter qe te luajme online me hamachi ne kete server:
NETWORK NAME: NBA08ALBANIA
password:albania

----------


## NBAlbania

Ore se luan njeri NBA ketu

----------


## Harakiri

E kam provuar para ca kohesh se doja nje loje me sport dhe futbollin (as evropjan as amerikan) s'e kam qejf. E c'instalova menjehere ngaqe u lemerita nga grafiket.

----------

